# Thanksgiving Dinner near Legoland in Carlsbad



## blr666 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, we are off to Legoland during Thanksgiving week.  Any suggestions on a good restaurant for Thanksgiving dinner?  Thanks.  By the way, we are traveling with two kids, ages 8 & 4.5.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 8, 2008)

Why not go to some of the Disneyland restaurants for dinner?

Thanksgiving Day Dining at Disneyland 

The Disneyland Resort offers a variety of dining on Thanksgiving Day, November 23, 2006

A Disney Family Thanksgiving Feast 
This Thanksgiving dinner takes place in the Grand Ballroom of the Disneyland Hotel. Traditional Thanksgiving is served including roasted turkey, ham, beef, mashed potatoes, salads and an unbelievable dessert buffet. The children will also enjoy a buffet made especially for them. Disney Characters will be available so don’t forget to bring your camera and autograph book 

Price:
Adults (12 and over): *$57.00
Children (under 12): *$14.50
Children under three are free.
Time: *2:00 to 8:00 PM 
Reservations can be made by calling 1-714-781-DINE 60 days prior to the event 
Napa Rose located at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel, will be offering a four course menu for Thanksgiving. Reservations are recommended.

Time: *2:00 to 7:00 PM.
Price: *$75 for adults
Reservations can be made by calling 1-714-781-DINE 60 days prior to the event 
Goofy’s Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel
Goofy’s Kitchen is offering a Thanksgiving menu filled with traditional entrees, side dishes and desserts.

Price:
Adults (12 and over): *$35.92
Children (under 12): *$14.86
Time: *3:00 to 9:00 PM
Reservations can be made by calling 1-714-781-DINE up to 60 days prior. 
Storytellers Cafe, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel 
Again this year, Storytellers Café will present a dinner buffet on Thanksgiving Day offering turkey with all the trimmings. Characters will be available for that special Thanksgiving photo. 

Price:
Adults (12 and over): *$35.92
Children (under 12): *$14.86
Time: *3:00 to 9:00 PM
Reservations can be made by calling 1-714-781-DINE up to 60 days prior. 
Disney's PCH Grill, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
Disney's PCH Grill will serve a Thanksgiving buffet featuring traditional entrees, side dishes and desserts.

Price:
Adults (12 and over): *$35.92
Children (under 12): *$14.86
Time: *3:00 to 9:00 PM
Reservations can be made by calling 1-714-781-DINE up to 60 days prior.


----------



## rachel1998 (Oct 8, 2008)

We also like the Thanksgiving Buffets they have at Knott's Berry Farm. We have done that a few times at it was great. I don't recall the price but it was reasonable.


----------



## Barbeque (Oct 8, 2008)

Disney and Knotts are a ways from Carlsbad and could take quite a while if traffic is bad.

I would suggest a couple of our favorites

1. Fish House Vera Cruz  in Carlsbad
2. Jakes  in Del Mar
3. La Especial del Norte in Leucadia (Great Mexican Food)
4. The Fish Market in Del Mar
5. Kings Fish House (We ate at one near Disneyland But I think there is one in Carlsbad)

If you want the theme park idea what about Sea World and dinner with Shamu.  There may also be some very nice restaurants like at the Four Seasons Aviara or in the La Jolla area.


----------



## blr666 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for all your suggestions.  We are really looking forward to not cooking for Thanksgiving....


----------



## swift (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you looking for a family restraunt or will the kids mind something a little more? 

http://www.bellefleur.com/1.html
Bellefleur Restaurant
5610 Paseo Del Norte, Suite 100 B
Carlsbad, CA 92008
Tel: (760) 603-1919


Also, you may want to read this thread. This same question was asked last year. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423734


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2008)

If money were no object (which for me it would be) 

I would do Thanksgiving at the Hotel Del Coronado.   

Of course, I would also love to do Thanksgiving at the Hotel Bel Air or the Beverly Hills Hotel......but then again it's that money being an object thing!


----------

